# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  DLink DWL-650 + external antenna

## ekarak

ekarak strikes again!



Thanks to Microwave Lab, NTUA!!!



Σημ. το καλώδιο είναι ειδικό άκαμπτο για μικροκυματικές εφαρμογές, οπότε για τις DC συχνότητες (! αυτολεξεί !) που δουλεύουμε δε θα προκαλεί σημαντική εξασθένηση..!
το βύσμα στο οποίο καταλήγει το καλώδιο είναι αρσενικό SMA, οι προδιαγραφές του οποίου βρίσκονται στο ζάιτ:
http://www.astrolab.com/catalog_browse.asp?cid=95
Το επόμενο βήμα είναι η κατάλληλη κεραία..

----------


## stoidis

Συγχαρητήρια ekarak!

Πιο πολύ μου άρεσε το μικροκυματικό καλώδιο βέβαια!  ::

----------


## dti

Ηλία, πότε να σου φέρω να εγχειρήσεις και τη δική μου 650;  ::

----------


## MAuVE

ekarak γειά σου,

Από ότι βλέπω στην φωτογραφία (δεν φαίνεται πολύ καλά) ξεκόλησες τον SM (surface mount) πυκνωτή C145 και τον κόλλησες στο ποδαράκι ANT3, ή τον άφησες και έκανες γέφυρα με τον ANT3 ; Τον C144 γιατί δεν τον ξεκόλλησες ; Ετσι έχεις αφήσει το ένα σκέλος ή και ολόκληρο το δίπολο παράλληλα πάνω στη γραμμή μεταφοράς.

Νικος

----------


## ekarak

Βασικά ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες στο site
http://c0rtex.com/~will/antenna/
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι δε χρησιμοποίησα RJ-58 (με τεράστιες απώλειες για τις συχνότητες που δουλεύουμε), αλλά πολύ ανώτερης ποιότητας patch cord που περίσσευε (..!) από το Εργαστήριο Μικροκυμάτων του ΕΜΠ...
Ακόμα καλύτερη λύση (για κάρτες που προορίζονται για σταθμούς εργασίας που δεν θέλουν να κουβαλάνε δύσκαμπτα και γομαροειδή Ν κονεκτοράκια και καλώδια σαν σωλήνες ποτίσματος είναι να βρούμε surface-mount MMCX connectors.
Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω, το υπάρχον κύκλωμα είναι δύο diversity antennas πάνω στο PCB. Ανακατευθύνεις τη μία από αυτές στο κοννέκτορα, και έχεις και μία δεύτερη για τοπικό σήμα... (δε κατέχω RF, μήπως λέω κάτι λάθος;; :: 

Ηλίας

----------


## MAuVE

> Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω, το υπάρχον κύκλωμα είναι δύο diversity antennas πάνω στο PCB. Ανακατευθύνεις τη μία από αυτές στο κοννέκτορα, και έχεις και μία δεύτερη για τοπικό σήμα... (δε κατέχω RF, μήπως λέω κάτι λάθος;;


Μακάρι να ήξερα και εγώ ....
Αν είναι όντως 2 diversity receiver antennas βγάζει νόημα. Υπάρχει καμία ένδειξη στο software ότι η κάρτα διαθέτει δύο δέκτες ;
Είδα τις φωτογραφίες στο link που μου έδωσες και σε μερικά άλλα και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω "γνωμάτευση".
Η σκέψη μου έχει ώς εξής :
Αν το κάτω δίπολο συμμετέχει στην εκπομπή όπως και το επάνω τότε στην απομεμακρυσμένη κεραία (εξωτερική) στέλνουμε την μισή ισχύ. Σε μία μακρυνή ζεύξη δεν θα το θέλαμε αυτό. Αν όντως είναι μόνο γιά διαφορική λήψη τότε δεν χάνουμε και πολλά αφού η εξωτερική κεραία κατά τεκμήριο είναι σταθερή και σε καλό σημείο και εν πάσει περιπτώσει ούτε σκέψη για δεύτερο βύσμα.
Αν μπορέσεις να κάνεις το εξής πείραμα, το πράγμα θα ξεκαθαρίσει.
Χρειάζεσαι δύο κάρτες, μία πειραγμένη και μία απείρακτη. Στήνεις ένα ζευγάρι PC-laptop και μετράς το σήμα που φέρνει η απείραχτη σε σχέση με την πειραγμένη όταν αντί γιά κεραία βλέπει ένα dummy load.
Αν δεν έχεις dummy load είναι το απλούστερο πράγμα να φτιάξεις. Πάρε μία κουλούρα ομοαξονικού καλωδίου 50 ohm με τα πιό πολλά dB απόσβεση που θα βρείς. Βάλε του και στην άλλη άκρη μία τερματική αντίσταση 50 ohm για το τυπικό προσόν (τη δουλειά την κάνει το καλώδιο και όχι η αντίσταση).
Αν η διαφορά των δύο μετρήσεων είναι μεγάλη, ας πούμε 10 dB, τότε είναι έτσι που τα λές. Αλλιώς, αν η κάρτα προορίζεται γιά μακρυνές ζεύξεις, ίσως πρέπει να φύγει και ο δεύτερος SM πυκνωτής.

----------


## Valis

mhpws psaxnete gia auto? kostizei peripou 5 eurw  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Με τόσο τολμηρό μικροχειρουργό και συμβούλους τσακάλια σε λίγο θα έχουμε πρωτοπορία στην Ελλάδα στις εγχειρήσεις υλικών. Για την ιστορία αναφέρω ότι ο πρωτοπορία αυτή πέρασε από τις ΗΠΑ στην Αυστραλία και από κει στο Βέλγιο και την Ισπανία. Αν συμβεί αυτό, θα σας προξενήσει κατάπληξη ο αριθμός των ξένων που ξέρουν Ελληνικά και θα σπεύσουν να συμβουλευθούν το forum μας.

----------


## ekarak

> mhpws psaxnete gia auto? kostizei peripou 5 eurw


Άμα μου πεις και που το πουλάνε... έχω ήδη δύο "πελάτες" στην ουρά  ::

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> mhpws psaxnete gia auto? kostizei peripou 5 eurw 
> 
> 
> Άμα μου πεις και που το πουλάνε... έχω ήδη δύο "πελάτες" στην ουρά



και δε τους κάνουμε 3  ::

----------


## dti

> mhpws psaxnete gia auto? kostizei peripou 5 eurw


*ΝΑΙ !* Αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι το θηλυκό MMCX και υπάρχει σε αρκετές κάρτες (Cisco, Senao, Symbol, κλπ.). Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να βρίσκαμε και το MMCX male. Το pigtail MMCX to N type κοστίζει από $18,5 - 22. Με δεδομένο οτι τα βύσματα δεν κοστίζουν πάνω από $7 όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι το κόστος εργασίας για τη συγκόλληση και κέρδος 100% για τον έμπορο. Βρίσκοντας αυτά τα μικροσκοπικά βυσματάκια μπορούμε να μειώσουμε στο μισό το κόστος, αφού και το καλώδιο κοστίζει ελάχιστα.

Το MMCX θηλυκό είναι πολύ βολικό για τοποθέτηση πάνω στην κάρτα, καθώς είναι πολύ μικρό και δε χρειάζεται καμιά μεγάλη τρύπα για να βγεί το καλώδιο. 

Πού τα βρήκες για να παραγγείλουμε;

----------


## Alexandros

Σε σχέση με το ερώτημα του Diversity σύντομα  ::  να πω τα εξής:

Καμμία κάρτα (και συσκευή) αυτής της κατηγορίας δεν έχει δυο πομποδέκτες. Το πολύ πολύ να μπορείς να ορίσεις μέσω SW αν θα χρησιμοποιεί τη δεξιά ή την αριστερή κεραία ή και τις δυο ως diversity.

To Diversity είναι σχεδιασμένο κυρίως για να μειώνει τις επιδράσεις από το φαινόμενο της "Μαύρης Τρύπας" όπως το ξέρουμε και από τα κινητά. Κάπου δεν πιάνει καθόλου γιατί τυχαίνει το σήμα (λόγω τοπολογίας, πολλαπλών paths κ.λπ.) να αλληλοεξουδετερώνεται ενώ λίγο πιο δίπλα (που μπορεί να είναι απόσταση εκατοστών) πιάνει καλύτερα.

Όταν μια WLAN συσκευή λειτουργεί με Diversity Antennas, ποτέ δεν εκπέμπει και από τις δυο κεραίες. Ακούει και από τις δυο και από όπου είναι πιο ισχυρή η λήψη από έναν συγκεκριμένο σταθμό αυτό το σήμα χρησιμοποιεί και μετά από αυτή την κεραία του στέλνει πακέτα. Συνεπώς η λειτουργία Diversity με δυο κεραίες που δεν είναι τοποθετημένες έτσι ώστε να καλύπτουν τον ίδιο χώρο δημιουργεί προβλήματα segmentation και χαμένων πακέτων μια και η κάρτα ενώ π.χ. μιλάει με κάποιον δίπλα της που εκπέμπει δυνατά δε θα παίρνει χαμπάρι τι γίνεται στο WAN Link. Επίσης αν λάβει ισχυρό σήμα και από τις δυο κεραίες θα θεωρήσει ότι υπάρχει collision ανώ στην ουσία δεν υπάρχει.

Στην περίπτωσή μας, και εφόσον η κάρτα πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί για σύνδεση με εξωτερική κεραία η δεύτερη εσωτερική πρέπει να απενεργοποιηθεί (είτε με τη μέθοδο το μαχαιριού, είτε ακόμα καλύτερα εφόσον το επιτρέπουν οι ρυθμίσεις της μέσω configuration). Αν μπορείς μέσω SW να ενεργοποιείς κατά βούληση όποια κεραία θέλεις αυτό θα σου επιτρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς την κάρτα όπως και πριν όταν το θέλεις (χωρίς το diversity όμως). 

Και αυτό είναι ένα θέμα που μάλλον θα πρέπει να μπει στο FAQ.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## MAuVE

> ΝΑΙ ! Αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι το θηλυκό MMCX και υπάρχει σε αρκετές κάρτες (Cisco, Senao, Symbol, κλπ.). Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να βρίσκαμε και το MMCX male. Το pigtail MMCX to N type κοστίζει από $18,5 - 22. Με δεδομένο οτι τα βύσματα δεν κοστίζουν πάνω από $7 όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι το κόστος εργασίας για τη συγκόλληση και κέρδος 100% για τον έμπορο. Βρίσκοντας αυτά τα μικροσκοπικά βυσματάκια μπορούμε να μειώσουμε στο μισό το κόστος, αφού και το καλώδιο κοστίζει ελάχιστα. 
> 
> Το MMCX θηλυκό είναι πολύ βολικό για τοποθέτηση πάνω στην κάρτα, καθώς είναι πολύ μικρό και δε χρειάζεται καμιά μεγάλη τρύπα για να βγεί το καλώδιο


MMCX jack 7USD και plug 8USD γιά τυπωμένο κύκλωμα και ότι άλλο συνδετήρα rf ή καλώδιο βάλει ο νούς σας http://www.pasternack.com

Για MMCX με καλώδιο 30 cm από την άλλη ελεύθερο άκρο από Αγγλία http://www.rswww.com/cgi-bin/bv/browse/ ... oid=237193. Αντιπρόσωπος Χαριτάτος

Νικος

----------


## Valis

> *ΝΑΙ !* Αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι το θηλυκό MMCX 
> (...)
> Πού τα βρήκες για να παραγγείλουμε;


Nai akribws auto einai! Yparxoun sxedon oti tupos xreiastoume, 8ulika kai arsenika, gia PCB kai flywires. Paragkelnoume oti theloume apo 1 kommati kai panw. An 8elete mporw na sas ftiaksw kai ta kalwdia (pigtails). Mporw na kanw kai tis allages stis kartes, exw doulepsei me mikrokummatika. To sugkekrimeno to brhka sthn RS agglias (RSWWW.com) kai ta exw xrhsimopoihsei. Ekei uparxoun kai konnektorakia kai kalwdia gia mikrokumatika klp klp. Gia thn apostolh analambanw egw an fobatai kapoios allos, oso gia ta eksoda apostolhs 8a einai mikra an einai apo agglia giati phgainw suxna.

An apofasisei kapoios oti thelei kati, mallon prolabenw na to ferw thn allh bdomada pou tha er8w ellada.

Filika,
Xrhstos

----------


## MAuVE

> Σε σχέση με το ερώτημα του Diversity σύντομα :) να πω τα εξής:
> 
> Καμμία κάρτα (και συσκευή) αυτής της κατηγορίας δεν έχει δυο πομποδέκτες.


Προσοχή Αλέξανδρε δεν μίλησα γιά δύο πομποδέκτες αλλά γιά δύο ΔΕΚΤΕΣ. Αν το γνωρίζεις το θέμα παρακαλώ να εμβαθύνεις λιγο γιατί οι δικές μου γνώσεις τελειώνουν εδώ :

Το "εδώ"

Diversity σε μία συχνότητα έχουμε τουλάχιστον δύο ειδών:

α) Space diversity : Βάζεις δύο κεραίες αρκετά ΜΑΚΡΥΑ (αρκετά μήκη κύματος) η μία από την άλλη και αθροίζεις τα σήματα RF στην είσοδο ΕΝΟΣ δέκτη. Δεν έχεις το τέλειο, έχεις μία χρυσή μετριότητα γιατί η κεραία που δεν πιάνει καλά "τρώει" ένα μέρος του σήματος της καλής. Κάνεις όμως την δουλειά με ένα δέκτη. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ οι κεραίες πρέπει να είναι μακρυά η μια από την άλλη ώστε να συμπεριφέρονται σαν δύο ανεξάρτητες και όχι σαν μία στοιχειοκεραία (array) γιατί τότε έχεις ΜΙΑ κεραία με άλλο πολικό διάγραμμα. Στην περίπτωση των PCMCIA οι δύο κεραίες είναι "κολλητά" η μία στην άλλη. Δεν βλέπω πως μπορεί να έχουν μία απομόνωση της τάξης των 20-30dB που χρειάζεται μιά τέτοια διάταξη.
Σήμερα βέβαια όλα είναι δυνατά.

β) Receiver diversity : Βάζεις δύο κεραίες η κάθε μία των οποίων οδηγεί ένα δέκτη. Εφόσον δεν αθροίζεις rf μπορείς να τις έχεις κοντά (κλάσμα του μήκους κύματος). Ο κάθε δέκτης κάνει αξιολόγηση του σήματός του και υπάρχει στο τέλος ένας επιλογέας που διαλέγει την καλύτερη έξοδο σε επίπεδο IF ή διαμόρφωσης. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ δύο δέκτες δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα δύο τσιπάκια. Σήμερα με την ψηφιακή δειγματοληψία σε επίπεδο rf μπορείς να έχεις multiplexed όσους δέκτες θες αρκεί να έχεις ένα γρήγορο τσιπάκι. Παράδειγμα : οι συσκευές GPS που ξεκίνησαν από 4-5 δέκτες και έχουν φτάσει 12 standard σε ένα chip. 

Βέβαια μπορεί να είναι και καμία diversity της πλάκας που την έβγαλαν τα marketing departments για να εντυποσιάζουν του αφελείς. 
Κάθε τόσο μέσω ενός rf switch ΕΝΑΣ δέκτης ελέγχει την Α' κεραία ΤΩΡΑ την Β' ΥΣΤΕΡΑ και αποφασίζει πιά θα κρατήσει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα μέχρι να ξαναδοκιμάσει. Τα κεφαλαία γιατί η σύγκριση πρέπει να γίνεται την ίδια στιγμή, άλλως το αποτέλεσμα περικλείει την αμφιβολία της χρονικής πρόβλεψης. 
Με απλά ελληνικά είναι σαν να έρθει να μας πεί ένας οικονομικός αναλυτής "αφού το χρηματιστήριο είναι πτωτικό τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια θα πέσει και τον επόμενο μήνα". Αναλυτής να σου πετύχει, τον πλακώνουμε στις μάπες και τον στένουμε να δουλέψει γκισέ μέχρι να στρώσει.

Κανένας που να δουλεύει σε dialing room ;

Νικος

----------


## Alexandros

Νίκο έχεις δίκιο. Δυστυχώς και οι δικές μου γνώσεις τελειώνουν σε αυτά που έχω ήδη γράψει. Δε νομίζω ότι αναιρούνται αυτά τα οποία είπα σε σχέση με την πρακτική εφαρμογή του συγκεκριμένου mod, αλλά καθότι δε γνωρίζω RF θεωρώ κάθε διευθκρίνηση ή θεωρία όπως αυτά που γράφεις εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα. 

Από την πολύ καλή εξήγηση που δίνεις θεωρώ ότι μάλλον η περίπτωσή μας είναι η b) τώρα πόσο καλά το υλοποιεί το κάθε chipset/κατασκευαστής τι να σου πώ  ::  

Ένα Link που όμως δεν λεέι και πολλά παραπάνω από αυτά που έγραψα αλλά χρησιμοποιεί την ορολογία του switch όπως την περιγράφεις είναι

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/ ... 8883b.html

κοίτα κάτω από το multipath distortion.

Να 'σαι καλά,

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ekarak
> 
> Άμα μου πεις και που το πουλάνε... έχω ήδη δύο "πελάτες" στην ουρά 
> 
> 
> 
> και δε τους κάνουμε 3


Apofasiste posa kai ti thelete, mporw na sas ta ferw thn epomenh Deutera.

Yparxoun N, F, SMA, SMB, SMC, TNC, MCX, MMCX. Kapoia an ta thelete einai kai se cable assemblies (to konnektoraki enwmeno me ena kommati kalwdio).

Sto metaksi prospa8w na peisw to panepisthmio pou eimai na mas dwsei retalia kalwdia apo to microwave lab...

----------


## jabarlee

reverse polarity SMA & TNC υπάρχουν;
Γιατί και από αυτά υπάρχει έλλειψη...

----------


## ekarak

> Apofasiste posa kai ti thelete, mporw na sas ta ferw thn epomenh Deutera.
> 
> Yparxoun N, F, SMA, SMB, SMC, TNC, MCX, MMCX. Kapoia an ta thelete einai kai se cable assemblies (to konnektoraki enwmeno me ena kommati kalwdio).
> 
> Sto metaksi prospa8w na peisw to panepisthmio pou eimai na mas dwsei retalia kalwdia apo to microwave lab...


Kat'arxhn pisteyw 3 female surface-mount MMCX connectorakia gia tis DWL-650 pou af8onoun sthn Ellada (elew Plaisiou) mazi me ta antistoixa bigtails h/kai omni keraies einai ena kalo shmeio ekkinhshs. Ti lete?

----------


## MAuVE

> Από την πολύ καλή εξήγηση που δίνεις θεωρώ ότι μάλλον η περίπτωσή μας είναι η b) 
> Ένα Link που όμως δεν λεέι και πολλά παραπάνω από αυτά που έγραψα αλλά χρησιμοποιεί την ορολογία του switch όπως την περιγράφεις είναι
> 
> http://www.cisco.com/......


Δυστυχώς Αλέξανδρε από το πολύ ενδιαφέρον link που βρήκες προκύπτει "καραμπινάτη" περίπτωση τρία.

Από το link

A diversity antenna system can be compared to a switch that selects one antenna or another, never both at the same time. The radio in receive mode will continually switch between antennas listening for a valid radio packet. After the beginning sync of a valid packet is heard, the radio will evaluate the sync signal of the packet, on one antenna, then switch to the other antenna and evaluate. Then the radio will select the best antenna, and use only that antenna for the remaining portion of that packet.

Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει η χρονική διάρκεια του sync και αυτή του συνολικού πακέτου. Η μέθοδος αυτή πρέπει να δίνει απότελέσματα σε στατικά ή πολύ αργά εξελισσόμενα "multi paths". Σίγουρα δεν κάνει τίποτα στην περίπτωση ας πούμε που περνάει ένα φορτηγό με 60 km/h (1,7cm/ms) από δίπλα σου. Αν λάβεις υπόψη σου την γωνία ανάκλασης και το μήκος κύματος των 2,4GHz =12,5 cm, μέσα σε λίγα ms έχεις μεταβολή του multipath δρόμου κατά λ/2, δηλαδή χειρίστη λήψη σε περίπτωση που η προηγούμενη ήταν άριστη. Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση θα πρέπει να ξανασταλεί το πακέτο.

Ευχαριστώ γιά το link. Αν βρείς και τίποτε άλλο, ρίξτο. 
Οταν μικρός έφτιαχνα ένα πομπό από το Radio Amateurs Handbook, ένας παλαιός ραδιερασιτέχνης (βραχαίος) μου είχε πεί : "Αξία δεν έχει να φτάξεις έναν πομπό από σχέδιο, αξία έχει να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται πίσω από το front panel". Πολύ σωστός. Ας το προσαρμόσουμε στο σήμερα και να κάνουμε το "πίσω από το front panel" σε "inside the box"

Νίκος

----------


## tassos

Ξέρει κανείς σε ποιες άλλες κάρτες γίνεται αυτή η δουλειά; ΜΕ ενδιαφέρει συγκεκριμένα (και άμεσα) για netgear MA401.

----------

